# Amp boxes/shipping



## JohnnyT (Dec 12, 2014)

Hey guys, 

Not sure if this is in the right place. If not, let me know and I'll move or delete it.

You guys have any tricks for shipping when you don't have a box for your amp? I've been to every guitar store in the GTA and no luck finding a suitable box. (Unfortunately, i need something Twin-sized and it seems no one buys twins anymore). 

I'm about to give up and disappoint a buyer, but I thought I'd check the collective wisdom first.

Cheers.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Try calling a local UPS store. They have various sizes of boxes and shipping supplies.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

People who no longer use their road cases no longer want them.

Road Cases Various Sizes | Other | Hamilton | Kijiji

Old road case $50obo | Other | Markham / York Region | Kijiji

Custom Vox ac30 Road case $71 | Pro Audio & Recording Equipment | City of Toronto | Kijiji

You could make your own cardboard box, you might even be able to make a road case.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

I never bother trying to find the right size - get bigger and cut it down. You get a better fit that way anyway. I recommend a chandalier boxes (extra thick cardboard - 2 layers of corrugation) for amps. Those are big enough to do any head or small-medium combos. You can get them at any moving supplies store. On the East side I'd recommend Cargo Cabbie at Dundas and Carlaw (I know they have them).


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

My Vibroberb amp came in a large suitcase.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

I go to L&M and pick up several boxes. The thicker the cardboard, the better. The boxes are always too big, and are reshaped by me to protect and serve as a durable shipping box. Extra cardboard is used to protect all important areas that may get damaged by impact.
I use lots of packing tape, and sometimes buy a $5 sheet of styrofoam to slice up and protect vulnerable areas.
I have successfully sent large and heavy amps, cabs, to other provinces. No problem.
It may take me two to three hours to properly create a secure shipping box. That is part of being a good seller, that I don’t get paid for.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Fedex will box it for you if you use them to ship. It will depend where you're shipping it to but they are not necessarily more expensive than CP. The weight of a Twin is going to jack up the cost of shipping though.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

It does cost more if they pack for you, and they don't pack as well as someone who knows about the specific requirements of packing amps. Not that they pack badly (see: Pitney Bowes) but I would think that's not the best thing to outsource.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

davetcan said:


> Fedex will box it for you if you use them to ship. It will depend where you're shipping it to but they are not necessarily more expensive than CP. The weight of a Twin is going to jack up the cost of shipping though.


I shipped a Twin out east and CP wouldn't touch it, neither would Greyhound, overweight.

Fedex was who I went with in the end, but I packed it myself. I think that was around $150.
I used a box from a large table that I bought and cut it down to what I needed.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

CP limit is 70ish pounds (it says on their website somewhere) - hit that myself trying to ship a mixer to Seattle. I also went with Fedex and packed myself (80-85lbs, 3x2x0.8 feet; about $180).


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I buy biz supploies from Uline. I just bought 10 boxes that are amp head size. Double think for the added weight - good up to 250lbs. I could always sell you one for $10, if I'm ever in your area ... (which is about what they cost me (maybe a bit more).

That said - if anyone wants to pop by and grab one, I'll sell them for $10/piece. I can only buy in bundles from uline.


----------



## gitapik (Aug 5, 2016)

Remove the tubes and wrap each separately. Buy a box that’s bigger than the amp and really pad it. A lot.

I shipped a mint condition Schertler David acoustic amp in a box that wasn’t much bigger. It was in it’s padded carry case and I surrounded it with bubble wrap but that wasn’t enough. It got dinged up pretty bad. The buyer returned it.


----------



## GouldyGuitar (Jun 6, 2020)

Adcandour said:


> I buy biz supploies from Uline. I just bought 10 boxes that are amp head size. Double think for the added weight - good up to 250lbs. I could always sell you one for $10, if I'm ever in your area ... (which is about what they cost me (maybe a bit more).
> 
> That said - if anyone wants to pop by and grab one, I'll sell them for $10/piece. I can only buy in bundles from uline.


Got any more of those? Have an amp that I'm looking to ship out to the states. Pm me!


----------

